# Heraldric Coat of Arms Generator



## Foonly (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm working on a web-based coat of arms editor that I wanted to share with the community. It's a work in progress, and doesn't support IE yet.
I would be very thankful for feedback.

The link is:
Uplink RPG Site - Heraldry 

If you want to save a work in progress, just bookmark the url.


----------



## Filcher (Oct 18, 2010)

Feedback: This rocks! That is awesome.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 18, 2010)

Just to let you know another Coat of Arms program is out there as well:


Coat of Arms Design Studio: Home


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks great.  But it's useless to me unless it works with IE...


----------



## Foonly (Oct 18, 2010)

[MENTION=38251]Filcher[/MENTION]: Glad you like it.

[MENTION=10177]Treebore[/MENTION]: I saw your program earlier, it's quite nice. Really like the counter-charge feature. I haven't figured out how to do it in my software yet.

@El-mahdi: I've gotten most of it to work on IE, all the rendering works with a fallback method. There's just the selectors left. It's slow work because I don't have IE on my dev machine.

I'm probably going to add crests soon, and maybe supporters later.


----------



## Foonly (Oct 18, 2010)

Now the editor should work in IE as well. I have only tested it with IE8, so I don't know how it works with earlier versions.


----------



## Stormonu (Oct 19, 2010)

Pretty awesome, it's already helped me with some heraldry for my game - both versions.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to suggest a motto step, possibly with translation options.  (At the very least into Latin and Klingon, amirite?)


----------



## Foonly (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff Wilder said:


> I'd like to suggest a motto step, possibly with translation options.  (At the very least into Latin and Klingon, amirite?)



I'm not sure I know what you mean by motto step. You can write the motto into the "banner" field. I didn't want to call it motto because it is also used for other things sometimes. What did you have in mind?
The translation is a really good idea, I could add a button that takes you to Google translate or some other service with the phrase already entered. Or if someone knows a translation service that has a free API, please let me know.
Unfortunately Google doesn't do Klingon yet.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Oct 20, 2010)

Foonly said:


> I'm not sure I know what you mean by motto step. You can write the motto into the "banner" field.



I just plain miss the banner field the first time through.


----------



## Foonly (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff Wilder said:


> I just plain miss the banner field the first time through.



Ok, thanks for the translation idea anyway. I've been looking into it. I found one service that I could use to translate directly into the text-box, but the translations leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Kaffis (Oct 21, 2010)

One charge addition that should be fairly simple yet seemed a glaring omission is a bolt of lightning. Good tool, easy to use and attractive results, though!

I wonder, also, whether you could code in a means for the program to provide a blazon for the designed arms. I'm thinking that the art of blazoning is structured and formulaic enough that this might not be an outlandish feature.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 21, 2010)

Ideas for charges: a trident, a serpent, a keyhole, a fox, wings, a sword with shield, and a bow with arrow.

As for complaints, I really have none.

Attached is the one I tried. A nice villainous sort.


----------



## Foonly (Oct 21, 2010)

Kaffis said:


> One charge addition that should be fairly simple yet seemed a glaring omission is a bolt of lightning. Good tool, easy to use and attractive results, though!



I'll get right on it. The tool for adding charges is broken at the moment, so I'll have to fix that first.



Kaffis said:


> I wonder, also, whether you could code in a means for the program to provide a blazon for the designed arms. I'm thinking that the art of blazoning is structured and formulaic enough that this might not be an outlandish feature.



I actually thought of this when I started to make the tool but at some point decided against it as it seemed too complicated. However, now that the structure is in place it doesn't seem an impossible task. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Foonly (Oct 22, 2010)

I added blazoning. It's far from perfect and tend to do overly complicated blazons, but it should be at least a start for an actual blazon.


----------



## Foonly (Oct 22, 2010)

[MENTION=10305]Kaffis[/MENTION]: Added lightning bolt.

[MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION]: Added Serpent, Wings, Bow with arrow.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, that looks quite good. Pretty much what I had in mind.


----------



## Dude32fl (Dec 11, 2020)

Can you add a union Jack if that's not to much to ask
Also here is one Coat of arms that I made


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2020)

Dude32fl said:


> Can you add a union Jack if that's not to much to ask
> Also here is one Coat of arms that I made
> View attachment 129968



I’m afraid you might be about a decade late, as Foonly has not been seen here since 2011. Anyway, might I suggest DrawShield if you desire a more comprehensive free online coat of arms software. It is quite a bit more complex to use too, but it is my go to for heraldic needs.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2020)

Awesome necro, though!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 11, 2020)

Blackrat said:


> I’m afraid you might be about a decade late, as Foonly has not been seen here since 2011. Anyway, might I suggest DrawShield if you desire a more comprehensive free online coat of arms software. It is quite a bit more complex to use too, but it is my go to for heraldic needs.



So you're saying that Foonly is overdue....


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 13, 2020)

Foonly said:


> If you want to save a work in progress, just bookmark the url.



Doesn't support counterchanged charges. My extremely simple personal SCA arms, ‹Gyronny of eight vert and Or, a saltire counterchanged.› is unable to be rendered.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 13, 2020)

I will definitely use this...


----------

